
Show HN: Hue v4.6.1 - madprops
I&#x27;m working again on this project I started months ago. Made a lot of improvements in a week, and I wanted to share some images and stuff to others.<p>It&#x27;s currently at Version 4.6.1<p>Basically it&#x27;s a multi-room chat platform with internet radio, image uploading (latest uploaded image is displayed and the colors of the room change according to it), administration commands and stuff.<p>It doesn&#x27;t use passwords, everything is key based which are stored in the localStorage of the browser, plus some IP checks for spam reasons.<p>Image 1: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;i.imgur.com&#x2F;oiNv3aw.jpg" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;i.imgur.com&#x2F;oiNv3aw.jpg</a><p>Image 2: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;i.imgur.com&#x2F;u1GfRuK.jpg" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;i.imgur.com&#x2F;u1GfRuK.jpg</a><p>Image 3: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;i.imgur.com&#x2F;s4owCvY.jpg" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;i.imgur.com&#x2F;s4owCvY.jpg</a><p>Hacker News room:<p><a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;i.imgur.com&#x2F;8zoK7P3.jpg" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;i.imgur.com&#x2F;8zoK7P3.jpg</a><p><a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hue.merkoba.com&#x2F;Hacker%20News" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;hue.merkoba.com&#x2F;Hacker%20News</a><p>Source code: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;madprops&#x2F;Hue" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;madprops&#x2F;Hue</a>
======
madprops
Image showing part of the admin menu
[https://i.imgur.com/Os1W6CS.jpg](https://i.imgur.com/Os1W6CS.jpg)

Video demo (with some outdated style)
[https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/s/ju4b5gj9uv1mqmc/2017-10-...](https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/s/ju4b5gj9uv1mqmc/2017-10-12_17-52-14.mp4)

